
French President Hollande Seeks to Amend Constitution - hackuser
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/17/world/europe/paris-terror-attack.html
======
macmac
Don't do this, go Norway [http://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/jul/27/norway-
terror-a...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2011/jul/27/norway-terror-
attacks-prime-minister)

